# Papilio-laoticus bud forming



## dodidoki (Jun 2, 2021)

Leslie asked me for documentation.Few first pics.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2021)

Wow! You are really tempting the jinx! Good luck.


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 2, 2021)

Stronger plant as pollen donor.


----------



## Martin (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks like it is really a huge growing species. Much bigger then villosum!??


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 2, 2021)

Martin said:


> Looks like it is really a huge growing species. Much bigger then villosum!??


Just like a rothschildianum.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 2, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Leslie asked me for documentation.Few first pics.


Great Istvan. 

We need measurements of leaves etc. 
Growing conditions and media 
Culture tips


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 7, 2021)

Update


----------



## Cordulus (Jun 7, 2021)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## musa (Jun 7, 2021)

.....still waiting.....


----------



## werner.freitag (Jun 8, 2021)

great
there are seedligs available here


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 9, 2021)

Update.Bud is approx. 4 cm length.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

Exciting!!


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 16, 2021)

Update.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 16, 2021)

Wow it’s huge!!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 16, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wow it’s huge!!



Indeed it is. I wouldn't have expected such size by the photos I saw so far.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 16, 2021)

OMG... this is getting really exciting!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Wow it’s huge!!


He has thimble sized hands!


----------



## tenman (Jun 16, 2021)

werner.freitag said:


> great
> there are seedligs available here


Where?


----------



## Guldal (Jun 16, 2021)

tenman said:


> Where?


Thailand, I presume? Oh, grow some, Werner, and send a couple plantlets my way!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2021)

and Australia


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 18, 2021)

Just opening


----------



## GuRu (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow !


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2021)

Nice. Measurements? ( And not using your teeny, tiny hand!)


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 18, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. Measurements? ( And not using your teeny, tiny hand!)


I will measure if opens fully.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> I will measure if opens fully.


If or when lol...


----------



## GuRu (Jun 21, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> If or when lol...



I think....when .


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2021)

the petals remind me of charlesworthii


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2021)

Huge bloom!
Pretty girls!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice. I'm a little jealous, of the bloom.


----------

